# Snowbasin for grouse



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Can you hunt for grouse in the Snowbasin area? Is it legal to fire a shotgun in that area? I was looking specifically at the Wheeler Canyon area on the Snowbasin side, but was wondering if there are any areas there where you Can't hunt. Thanks.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

You are good on the National Forest portions of the area. Now that it is colder, there are not as many people, so its not too bad, but there are still a lot of people.

Here is a link, to the Weber county GIS information. http://www.co.weber.ut.us/gis/interactive.php Click on the geo gizmo link. You can search by property ownership, to find the National Forest. search for "United States of America", Under "owner", in the "search layer field:"


----------

